# We may be stuck down here Sunday night - advice?



## 3kids4me (Jan 22, 2016)

We are on an RCI trade into BCV - we aren't DVC members. Not sure our plane is going to make it out of MCO on Sunday - we are flying into Hartford, CT so just not sure how bad the storm will be. My worry is not only figuring out how we can get home, but also where to stay if we get stuck here. Renting the traditional way at BCV costs a small fortune, even with annual passholder discount I think. I could try to find a room at the airport (we have no car and used ME) but would be so much better to still be at Disney if we were stuck here.  I am traveling with my daughter who is really worried about missing school next week (she is a HS senior and already missed on Thursday and Friday which is very difficult in our district) so it would be much worse if we were just sitting in a hotel airport versus spending more time on property. 

Advice? Do you think Hartford will be okay? If not, any advice about least expensive way to stay where we are? 

Thanks!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 22, 2016)

*Airports " near " Hartford that are open*

Watched the Buffalo news tonight - they are not getting this storm .

6 ++ hour drive to Hartford . 

I am pretty sure everyone who goes to her school will be missing school if it is that much snow .


----------



## Rob562 (Jan 23, 2016)

Talk to the Front Desk at your hotel. See if they can get you into a room at one of the Disney Value resorts. They'll transfer your luggage for you.

Now dealing with the airline is another matter...

EDIT TO ADD: I just went on Orbitz. With the promo code BESTVACAY that they're offering now, I could get a room at any of the All-Stars for $88.06 with tax on Sunday night. If Disney can't do better than that, hop on your phone and book it yourself.

-Rob


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2016)

Rob562 said:


> Talk to the Front Desk at your hotel. See if they can get you into a room at one of the Disney Value resorts. They'll transfer your luggage for you.
> 
> Now dealing with the airline is another matter...
> 
> ...



Great advice for possibly others too.  Thanks for looking that up !


----------



## elaine (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree, switch to a rooom (or 2 rooms) @ a value resort. Art of Animation might have little mermaid rooms, otherwise, we like POP and All Stars Music.  The values are actually very nice. We are DVc members and still stay at values sometimes when it is just the kids and I.  They all have 2 double beds. If you need more space, you could also try the Ft. W cabins, which sleep 6, or the ARt of Animation suites, or the All Stars Music suites. But, 2 rooms is likely cheaper and would give you more beds/space bathrooms. WDW hotels would likely work with you--holding a room in case your flight is canx and not charging you the typical 5 day canx fee. You might have better luck talking in person to the front desk or concierge vs. calling the 800 #. WDW will transfer your bags to new hotel for $25 fee. You can add an extra park day at the gate for around $10, but supposedly you need to have 1 day left on your ticket to do that, so add it today, just in case. Also, it's not just Hartford, but where your plane is--for ex, flight were canx to/from DC, which means those planes are sitting somewhere else and have to fly to get back onto their routes. I would not worry about school--you'll be able to get back home in a day or two, as it looks like a fast moving storm. If you get canx, rebook ASAP. Also, if you are a family, consider splitting up to get back home. It's easier to find 2 seats than 4-5 seats. good luck. Elaine


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 23, 2016)

The weather forecast for Hartford for Sunday is for Sunny skies you should be OK. If your flight do gets cancelled,Albany is not having any snow at all, if you could have someone pick you up from there you would be OK!


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks all!  Have worked out the extended time with a friend who has DVC points but still hoping that our flight takes off. Hartford is already 90 minutes from home so Albany wouldn't be doable - but thanks for the suggestion!

When do flights typically cancel for weather? Would I know by tomorrow morning for an evening flight?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2016)

keep checking with the airlines for updates
https://twitter.com/Bradley_Airport
http://www.bradleyairport.com/Flights/Weather.aspx

Southwest - https://www.southwest.com/html/advi...urce=&utm_term=#station8_20160201453305294369
United - https://www.united.com/CMS/en-US/travel/news/Pages/travelnotices.aspx
American Airlines - http://www.aa.com/i18n/travelInformation/travelAlerts.jsp#!travelNotices
JetBlue - http://www2.jetblue.com/JetblueAlerts/WeatherUpdate.aspx/?intcmp=SocialOpUpdate
Delta - http://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/traveling-with-us/advisories/northeast-winter-weather.html


----------



## Rob562 (Jan 23, 2016)

elaine said:


> WDW will transfer your bags to new hotel for $25 fee. You can add an extra park day at the gate for around $10, but supposedly you need to have 1 day left on your ticket to do that, so add it today, just in case.



Just a side note, there is no fee for having Disney transfer your luggage from one hotel to another. I've done it quite a few times. (Though you should factor in a tip for Bell Services on either end of the move)

But you're spot-on about adding days onto the park tickets.

-Rob


----------



## elaine (Jan 23, 2016)

I read on a disney BB that they implemented the $25 bag fee last year.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 23, 2016)

elaine said:


> I read on a disney BB that they implemented the $25 bag fee last year.



Really?  
Is this just for the hotel guests or are dvc owners included in that new fee?
First I am hearing about this and I often do split stays.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elaine (Jan 24, 2016)

what I read was  [per belldesk @ WDW hotel] "beginning sometime january 2015 WDW is going to start charging $25 to transfer luggage to another resort." I did a little further research and it seems that a number of persons as late as June 2015 reported that they were not charged the fee. Good to know.
3kids4me--did you get out? how did it work out if you had to stay over?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2016)

I was under the impression that there were no charge to transfer bags within the Disney resort/hotel system.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 24, 2016)

I did not pay one this past August. It was my first split stay; much more convenient than I had been anticipating.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 24, 2016)

*Hopefully you will get home today*

So far the direct flights from Orlando looks good .

From the Bradley flight arrival's page - http://www.bradleyairport.com/Flights/Arrivals.aspx

*Airlines	Flight	From	Estimated	Status*
United Airlines	8016	TORONTO	2:20 PM	Arrived
United Airlines	4782	WASHINGTON	2:20 PM	Cancelled
JetBlue Airways	338	ORLANDO	2:48 PM	*InAir*
American Airlines	4877	PHILADELPHIA	2:59 PM	Cancelled
Delta Air Lines	2465	ATLANTA	3:04 PM	InAir
Southwest Airlines	373	TAMPA	3:10 PM	InAir
United Airlines	3547	NEWARK	3:22 PM	Cancelled
Southwest Airlines	844	FORT MYERS	3:25 PM	InAir
American Airlines	4350	CHICAGO	3:25 PM	InAir
American Airlines	5016	WASHINGTON	3:31 PM	Cancelled
Delta Air Lines	1528	DETROIT	3:42 PM	InAir
JetBlue Airways	1142	WEST PALM BEACH	3:48 PM	InAir
Southwest Airlines	2175	ORLANDO	4:00 PM	*InAir*
Southwest Airlines	1531	CHICAGO	4:15 PM	*OutGate*
American Airlines	1700	CHARLOTTE	4:20 PM	Delayed
Delta Air Lines	1690	ATLANTA	4:23 PM	InAir
American Airlines	1581	DALLAS-FORT WORTH	4:36 PM	InAir
Delta Air Lines	4125	MINNEAPOLIS	4:39 PM	InAir
JetBlue Airways	904	FORT MYERS	4:48 PM	InAir
United Airlines	6305	CHICAGO	5:26 PM	Scheduled
Southwest Airlines	1532	BALTIMORE	5:40 PM	Cancelled
Delta Air Lines	678	DETROIT	5:41 PM	Scheduled
Delta Air Lines	1724	ATLANTA	5:45 PM	Scheduled
JetBlue Airways	176	SAN JUAN	5:48 PM	InAir
American Airlines	3270	CHICAGO	6:17 PM	Scheduled


----------

